
The alarm clock design in iOS is broken - thmslee
http://twentysomethings.co/hey-apple-can-you-please-fix-the-alarm-clock-design/
======
james_pm
Solution: when creating the alarm, you can toggle snooze off for that alarm
and then the CTA on the lock screen is "STOP".

------
blackflame7000
"When the alarm goes off a second time, you're likely at an even deeper"
Unless someone is so tired that they fall back into REM within 9 minutes I
doubt the snooze alarm is worse than being woken from a deep slumber.

